# Ver-Enxergar



## Ignacio_arg

*Oi gente

Existe alguma diferença entre ver e enxergar?

Posso usá-los como sinônimos?

Obrigado pela ajuda.*


----------



## Alentugano

Nem sempre são sinónimos. Veja esta resposta, retirada do Ciberdúvidas:
http://www.ciberduvidas.com/pergunta.php?id=6109

O verbo enxergar é mais usado no Brasil e é lá que se nota mais essa diferenciação entre ver e enxergar. Creio que em Portugal caiu um pouco em desuso, usamos mais ver ou olhar.


----------



## Istriano

No Brasil usamos _espiar _também (vou dar uma espiadinha). Minha vó ainda _espia a televisão_.  (Não deve se confundir com _espionar_).
*Enxergar *tem mais a ver com a percepção:_* Tenho que consultar um  oftalmologista  porque não estou enxergando direito.*_


----------



## Istriano

Ignacio_arg said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> Posso usá-los como sinônimos?
> 
> *


 Nem sempre...

Por exemplo:

_Não está me vendo?_ _Pois, eu estou aqui._ é uma frase neutra
_Não está me enxergando?_  seria engraçado  dá mais ênfase à percepção...

É melhor você usar só _ver _a não ser que se trate de assuntos oftalmológicos.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Obrigado pela ajuda.*


----------



## pelus

Entendo que não sempre são sinónimos.

Mas como pode se traduzir esta expressão: ?

" . . . Na Argentina a privatização da YPF, por que é tão difícil *enxergar* a exploração . . . "

Na verdade com estes significados, eu não achei a palavra adequada para la traduzir:

  1. divisar, entrever. 
 2. (observar) notar, percibir. 
3. (com intuição) presentir, adivinar. 
4. fam entender de. Se conjuga como largar

Minha tentativa:
" . . . En Argentina la privatización de YPF,  ¿por qué es tan difícil asumir la explotación? . . . " 
E um pouco melhor estruturada:
" . . . ¿Por qué en Argentina es tan difícil asumir la explotación por parte de YPF ?. . . "
Mas tenho que dizer que é mais do que tudo, apenas uma interpretação.

_María del Carmen (Pelus) 
Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa. _


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Pelus, podés poner el resto de la frase, porfa?


----------



## pelus

WhoSoyEu said:


> Pelus, podés poner el resto de la frase, porfa?



Olá, *WhoSoyEu*.

Acrescento a cita:
" . . . uma pequena união faz muita diferença, aqui no Brasil estamos vivendo a  expectativa da aprovação do código florestal, a quem ele beneficia do  jeito que está? Na Argentina a privatização da YPF, por que é tão  difícil *enxergar* a exploração. É bem o texto das 10 estratégias, . . . "

(O texto pertenece a um forista brasileiro e que reside no Brasil).

_María del Carmen (Pelus) 
Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa. _


----------



## zema

pelus said:


> " . . . uma pequena união faz muita diferença, aqui no Brasil estamos vivendo a  expectativa da aprovação do código florestal, a quem ele beneficia do  jeito que está? Na Argentina a privatização da YPF, por que é tão  difícil *enxergar* a exploração. É bem o texto das 10 estratégias, . . . "


Me resulta confusa la frase, sobre todo porque no me doy cuenta de qué significado tiene aquí *exploração* (y más tratándose de petróleo): _¿exploración_, _explotación_ o _abuso?
_
Por el contexto me da la impresión de que se refiere a _abuso_, pero sería bueno si alguien pudiera aclararlo.


----------



## caji

En esta frase, "exploración" se traduce como explotación, con el sentido marxista (explotación social). Y "enxergar" es usado aquí en su sentido metafórico, como percibir, darse cuenta, ver claramente las cosas. En Brasil lo ocupamos mucho, decimos "A pessoa poder ver e não enxergar". Es una metáfora de la alienación o ingenuidad (política, social, personal, etc.), de cuando la persona ve solo las apariencias y no el sentido implícito de las cosas.


----------



## zema

caji said:


> En esta frase, "exploración" se traduce como explotación, con el sentido marxista (explotación social). Y "enxergar" es usado aquí en su sentido metafórico, como percibir, darse cuenta, ver claramente las cosas. En Brasil lo ocupamos mucho, decimos "A pessoa poder ver e não enxergar". Es una metáfora de la alienación o ingenuidad (política, social, personal, etc.), de cuando la persona ve solo las apariencias y no el sentido implícito de las cosas.


  Até que enfim uma resposta, já tinha me esquecido desse fio . Muito obrigado, Caji, e parabéns pelo seu espanhol tão bom!!


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Enxergar*, verbo ben galego, pódese traducir por _contemplar_. De _exploração_ non hai mais que falar. É termo da xerga económca marxista..


----------



## caji

Nossa, obrigada!


----------



## caji

XiaoRoel said:


> *Enxergar*, verbo ben galego, pódese traducir por _contemplar_. De _exploração_ non hai mais que falar. É termo da xerga económca marxista..


Claro XiaoRoel, esta sería la traducción "correcta", es decir, con el sentido formal del verbo. Pero en Brasil usamos mucho del lenguaje metafórico, y en portugués también tenemos el verbo _contemplar_... No sé si en Galicia se ocupa _contemplar_ con el sentido de ir más allá de la simple visión de algo. 
Un buen ejemplo para entender el verbo *enxergar *es la situación de una persona con miopia, que sí que ve, pero de forma distorsionada. Decimos que "Não enxerga bem".


----------



## XiaoRoel

Contemplar tamén existe, claro está, en galego estándar. É un cultismo latino, común a galego, español e portugués (por só falarmos en linguas hispánicas centro-ocidentais).
O galego é o portugués, tén sempre os mesmo fenómenos, pero espallados, diatópica e diasstráticamente, ás veces de diferentes maneiras. Xa 3eite de Vasconcelos achou este fenómeno e construíu a súa teoría dos co-dialectos. Hoxe esta teoría revelouse como non científica, pero para non expertos é unha explicación que dá muita luminosidade sobre tema dos dialectos do latín no Atlántico peninsular.
Un saúdo.
_P. D._:Tamén eu cando non enxergo ben teño que ir ao oculista.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Entón, Enxergar é o máis usado dos dous?


----------



## Alderamin

Há uma cidade portuguesa do Norte Interior da qual gosto muito e tenho um carinho muito especial, onde os habitantes utilizam ou pelo menos utilizavam o verbo "enxergar" com esse sentido, o de "ver" bem ou mal.
Em pt-pt "ver" e "enxergar" são ambos usados, o que poderá acontecer é que existam regiões como a que eu referi que usem mais "enxergar" do que "ver".
Além disso, depende igualmente do contexto. Na minha linguagem do dia-a-dia, utilizo "ver", poderá haver alguma situação em que use "enxergar".


----------



## Lorena993

Tem uma canção do Erasmo Carlos que utiliza o verbo enxergar de maneira interessante. A música é "Mais um na multidão" e o trecho é:

Me cego
Te enxergo

Que quer dizer que ele fecha os olhos pra tudo e só vê, ou, no caso, enxerga, aquilo que lhe interessa, a pessoa amada. Então, acho que é como já foi colocado na discussão, enxergar e olhar com atenção, escolher o que ver. Eu, pelo menos, uso muito o verbo no sentido de 'perceber'. Por exemplo: "Será que ele não enxerga que está estragando a própria vida?" ou "Não é possível que ele não esteja enxergando a furada em que está se metendo"


​


----------



## cordobes82

XiaoRoel said:


> Contemplar tamén existe, claro está, en galego estándar. É un cultismo latino, común a galego, español e portugués (por só falarmos en linguas hispánicas centro-ocidentais).
> O galego é o portugués, tén sempre os mesmo fenómenos, pero espallados, diatópica e diasstráticamente, ás veces de diferentes maneiras. Xa 3eite de Vasconcelos achou este fenómeno e construíu a súa teoría dos co-dialectos. Hoxe esta teoría revelouse como non científica, pero para non expertos é unha explicación que dá muita luminosidade sobre tema dos dialectos do latín no Atlántico peninsular.
> Un saúdo.
> _P. D._:Tamén eu cando non enxergo ben teño que ir ao oculista.




Xiao, respeto tu gusto por el idioma gallego, pero la verdad es que esta sección del foro es "Portugués-Castellano", y al ser el gallego tan parecido a ambos, puede llegar a confundir a algunos. 
Además, no es pertinente "exponer" el idioma todo el tiempo ni tampoco ejemplificar en gallego cada cosa que se diga acá. Está bien que lo digas como una curiosidad cuando sea relevante hacerlo, pero resulta molesto cuando no tiene nada que ver con el asunto tratado.

Gracias


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Cordobés:

Há um bom número de foristas, dentre os quais me incluo, que querem a inclusão do gallego neste Foro. Já houve bastante discussão a respeito, e se você procurar, poderá achá-la.

Quanto à tua opinião a respeito do que deve ou não ser feito aqui no Foro, sugiro que você o faça em privado junto à Moderadora, que é quem deve tomar a atitude que considerar necessária para o bom andamento das discussões e para a boa convivência entre os foristas, inclusive em relação a este meu texto.


----------



## XiaoRoel

As soluções do galego são fundamentais para a linguística portuguesa (até meados do século XVI eram a mesma língua) e fundamentalmente nas escolhas vocabulares coincide com o português de Entre-Douro-e-Minho e em especial com o dialecto minhoto.
Não é a minha intenção perturbar este foro, mas valha ao meu favor a opinião de muitos linguistas portugueses de que o galego é uma variedade mais da língua comum galego-portuguesa, ou como opinava Leite de Vasconcelos, co-dialectos.
Quem estiver interessado nas variedades do português não pode deixar de mão o galego.
Deverias saber, estimado co-foreiro da "docta" que todos os fenómenos fonéticos e sintácticos do português sucedem também no galego e vice-versa. A presença absoluta na época moderna de linguajares gerais ocultam os fenómenos da língua oral, as variedades dialectais que, como cicia Filinto Elísio são o berço e armazém das purezas da língua. Posso escrever português estou agora a faze-lo, mas a escrita galega é mui semelhante à antiga escrita dos cancioneiros (que não conhecem os dígrafos /lh/ e /nh/, que não conhece a ditongação nasal do português dos finais latinos -anem e -onem, etc.).
Com muita galhardia defendeu WhoSoyEu a presença nestes foros do galego moderno, coisa que agradeço na alma, e como sei que é o desejo de muitos foreiro, de quando em vez seguirei a pôr mensagens em galego, sem abusar, mas mais que nada, a exemplificar com o galego temas vocabulares ou de morfossintaxe, pois creio firmemente como linguista que é necessário para a melhor compreensão dos problemas linguísticos do português.
E Vanda não me baneou que é quem pode (parece que não quer).
Saudações para toda a gente.


----------



## Alderamin

XiaoRoel said:


> As soluções do galego são fundamentais para a linguística portuguesa (até meados do século XVI eram a mesma língua) e fundamentalmente nas escolhas vocabulares coincide com o português de Entre-Douro-e-Minho e em especial com o dialecto minhoto.
> Não é a minha intenção perturbar este foro, mas valha ao meu favor a opinião de muitos linguistas portugueses de que o galego é uma variedade mais da língua comum galego-portuguesa, ou como opinava Leite de Vasconcelos, co-dialectos.
> Quem estiver interessado nas variedades do português não pode deixar de mão o galego.
> Deverias saber, estimado co-foreiro da "docta" que todos os fenómenos fonéticos e sintácticos do português sucedem também no galego e vice-versa. A presença absoluta na época moderna de linguajares gerais ocultam os fenómenos da língua oral, as variedades dialectais que, como cicia Filinto Elísio são o berço e armazém das purezas da língua. Posso escrever português estou agora a faze-lo, mas a escrita galega é mui semelhante à antiga escrita dos cancioneiros (que não conhecem os dígrafos /lh/ e /nh/, que não conhece a ditongação nasal do português dos finais latinos -anem e -onem, etc.).
> Com muita galhardia defendeu WhoSoyEu a presença nestes foros do galego moderno, coisa que agradeço na alma, e como sei que é o desejo de muitos foreiro, de quando em vez seguirei a pôr mensagens em galego, sem abusar, mas mais que nada, a exemplificar com o galego temas vocabulares ou de morfossintaxe, pois creio firmemente como linguista que é necessário para a melhor compreensão dos problemas linguísticos do português.
> E Vanda não me baneou que é quem pode (parece que não quer).
> Saudações para toda a gente.


----------



## SãoEnrique

XiaoRoel said:


> As soluções do galego são fundamentais para a linguística portuguesa (até meados do século XVI eram a mesma língua) e fundamentalmente nas escolhas vocabulares coincide com o português de Entre-Douro-e-Minho e em especial com o dialecto minhoto.
> Não é a minha intenção perturbar este foro, mas valha ao meu favor a opinião de muitos linguistas portugueses de que o galego é uma variedade mais da língua comum galego-portuguesa, ou como opinava Leite de Vasconcelos, co-dialectos.
> Quem estiver interessado nas variedades do português não pode deixar de mão o galego.
> Deverias saber, estimado co-foreiro da "docta" que todos os fenómenos fonéticos e sintácticos do português sucedem também no galego e vice-versa. A presença absoluta na época moderna de linguajares gerais ocultam os fenómenos da língua oral, as variedades dialectais que, como cicia Filinto Elísio são o berço e armazém das purezas da língua. Posso escrever português estou agora a faze-lo, mas a escrita galega é mui semelhante à antiga escrita dos cancioneiros (que não conhecem os dígrafos /lh/ e /nh/, que não conhece a ditongação nasal do português dos finais latinos -anem e -onem, etc.).
> Com muita galhardia defendeu WhoSoyEu a presença nestes foros do galego moderno, coisa que agradeço na alma, e como sei que é o desejo de muitos foreiro, de quando em vez seguirei a pôr mensagens em galego, sem abusar, mas mais que nada, a exemplificar com o galego temas vocabulares ou de morfossintaxe, pois creio firmemente como linguista que é necessário para a melhor compreensão dos problemas linguísticos do português.
> E Vanda não me baneou que é quem pode (parece que não quer).
> Saudações para toda a gente.



Por favor, continue escrevendo em galego quando o quiser. É uma língua interessante.


----------



## anaczz

As intervenções do XiaoRoel não se limitam ao galego, muitas vezes trazem uma luz sobre como certos termos evoluiram para o que são agora em português ou espanhol, qual a relação entre as palavras dos três idiomas e eu os acho, em geral,  muito interessantes.


----------



## SãoEnrique

anaczz said:


> As intervenções do XiaoRoel não se limitam ao galego, muitas vezes trazem uma luz sobre como certos termos evoluiram para o que são agora em português ou espanhol, qual a relação entre as palavras dos três idiomas e eu os acho, em geral,  muito interessantes.



Mostra a evolução das palavras de uma mesma raíz mas que tomaram um caminho diferente durante os séculos.


----------



## cordobes82

XiaoRoel said:


> E Vanda não me *baneou* que é quem pode (parece que não quer).
> Saudações para toda a gente.



Xiao, nao quero que você seja *banido *(nao *baneado*, que é espanhol). Eu só acho que talvez fosse um pouco desnecessário responder absolutamente em galego neste thread. Para alguns foristas como o Sao Enrique, que costuma ter errinhos em castelhano e em português (e é absolutamente normal que os tenha, pois nao é falante nativo de nenhuma das duas línguas), pode atrapalhar o aprendizado da língua.





anaczz said:


> As intervenções do XiaoRoel não se limitam ao galego, muitas vezes trazem uma luz sobre como certos termos evoluiram para o que são agora em português ou espanhol, qual a relação entre as palavras dos três idiomas e eu os acho, em geral,  muito interessantes.



por favor, me cite onde eu disse que as intervençoes do Xiao se limitam ao galego ou onde eu disse que nao sao bons aportes. Só quis ressaltar, que às vezes nem sempre sao pertinentes, como por exemplo dar uma resposta completa aqui. Eu às vezes quero ler certos comentários em português ou espanhol e o galego me dificulta o entendimento, além de eu nao ter interesse em aprendê-lo.

Se quiserem falar sobre as origens e as contrubuiçoes do galego acho mais do que ótimo, numa outra seçao. 

Mas é apenas minha opiniao! Nao pretendo realmente mudar o fórum nem que ninguém vá embora!


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Eu conheci a língua galega a través do estudo do português, aqui na Argentina nós chamamos de "gallegos" a qualquer pessoa que venha da Espanha. 

A língua deles não é muito conhecida, e isso é uma pena porque acho que é muito interessante, principalmente para as pessoas que gostam do português.*


----------

